# email problems - [email protected]&s



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

Hi,

Just tried to email you about an order - see new post under "orders"  
Used the [email protected] address, and got the following bounce back message from your mail servers..

----
Hi. This is the qmail-send program at server.2tall.co.uk.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<[email protected]>:
This address no longer accepts mail. Please readdress your email to the correct recipient. Thank you.

--- Below this line is a copy of the message.

Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: (qmail 25905 invoked from network); 12 Sep 2007 10:33:12 +0100
Received: from exhub015-2.exch015.msoutlookonline.net (207.5.72.94)
by 80.82.115.188 with (RC4-MD5 encrypted) SMTP; 12 Sep 2007 10:33:12 +0100
Received: from EXVMBX015-2.exch015.msoutlookonline.net ([207.5.72.72]) by
exhub015-2.exch015.msoutlookonline.net ([207.5.72.94]) with mapi; Wed, 12 Sep
2007 02:33:10 -0700
From: Tim Stephenson <[email protected]>
To: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
Date: Wed, 12 Sep 2007 02:32:53 -0700
Subject: FW: Your order from Clean and Shiny Ltd has been processed
successfully
Thread-Topic: Your order from Clean and Shiny Ltd has been processed
successfully
Thread-Index: AcfyFEtLGeDGXvCmSq2cVNvXPBYRiQDA1CEgAAISPis=
Message-ID: <[email protected]soutlookonline.net>
References: <[email protected]>,<[email protected]utlookonline.net>
In-Reply-To: <[email protected]utlookonline.net>
Accept-Language: en-US
Content-Language: en-GB
X-MS-Has-Attach:
X-MS-TNEF-Correlator:
acceptlanguage: en-US
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="us-ascii"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
MIME-Version: 1.0


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Tim

Strange, we have your email.

Will reply 3 minutes.

Cheers


----------



## tcsteph99 (May 29, 2007)

No worries - cheers for the email!

Tim


----------

